# Looking for a Tuba for my daughter



## Melody22

Hello Everyone.

I'm so glad I found this forum and it is great to be here! Hopefully I can get some answers to my questions.

First off, this is not about me. This is about my daughter. She slowly started playing Tuba when she was about eight years old. She really enjoys it and has been doing well over the past year.

When she started, we rented a used Tuba. I mean you never know how long a new hobby lasts. Right? But now she really wants to get serious and she wants to join the local school orchestra. Me and my husband are trying to support her as much as possible. So we agreed.

With her birthday coming up the end of the month, we thought we'd get her a new instrument. I mean this would be a perfect match. So last weekend I did some research online and had a look at some brands on common trusted shopping sites and websites for classified ads. I already found some cheap Tubas on a for sale website. But honestly, I don't know so much about it. And I really don't know which one to pick.

So how much we should invest in a sound and solid Tuba with regard to the long run. Is it better to get a brand new one or should we buy a second hand instrument?

Any feedback is highly appreciated.

Mel.


----------



## Torkelburger

I am a professional tubist and play a CC Tuba from the manufacturer B&S, a German company. I *highly* recommend it. If she is serious about it and is going to play in high school, college, and be a professional, getting a good brand new tuba now should last through that whole time. I still play the same tuba I bought brand new in 1993 and it is still in mint condition. It has already paid for itself so don't worry about the cost. I do not recommend second hand or cheap instruments.

A good B&S tuba is about $10,000-$12,000. There is a more affordable brand owned by B&S called VMI that is about half the price but is still very good so you may want to look at those too.

Make sure she plays the tubas before buying one. That is very important as not all tubas play the same and you want to make sure she sounds good and there are no mechanical problems. Make sure you get a tuner and make sure every note plays in tune. A lot of dealers will ship to you and let you try it out and let you ship it back if you don't like it.


----------



## Melody22

Hi Torkelburger. Thanks for your reply.



Torkelburger said:


> A good B&S tuba is about $10,000-$12,000. There is a more affordable brand owned by B&S called VMI that is about half the price but is still very good so you may want to look at those too.


WOW. That is quite a mark!


----------



## Melody22

Melody22 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this forum and it is great to be here! Hopefully I can get some answers to my questions.
> 
> First off, this is not about me. This is about my daughter. She slowly started playing Tuba when she was about eight years old. She really enjoys it and has been doing well over the past year.
> 
> When she started, we rented a used Tuba. I mean you never know how long a new hobby lasts. Right? But now she really wants to get serious and she wants to join the local school orchestra. Me and my husband are trying to support her as much as possible. So we agreed.
> 
> With her birthday coming up the end of the month, we thought we'd get her a new instrument. I mean this would be a perfect match. So last weekend I did some research online and had a look at some brands on common trusted shopping sites and websites for classified ads. I already found some cheap Tubas on the for sales website http://www.for-sale.co.uk/tuba. But honestly, I don't know so much about it. And I really don't know which one to pick.
> 
> So how much we should invest in a sound and solid Tuba with regard to the long run. Is it better to get a brand new one or should we buy a second hand instrument?
> 
> Any feedback is highly appreciated.
> 
> Mel.


So we now bought a used Tuba for the start. If she really wan't to continue seriously over the next few years, we will go for the CC Tuba. Thanks for your advice.


----------

